

Why Generation Y Choose the Startup Life - kpgrio
https://blog.paymill.com/generation-y-startups/

======
onthefly
I have done some internships with big companies myself and see me in a start
up the next years. Thanks for sharing!

------
kerro700
nice article, very interesting insights!

